# Communication Boards



## StyleStar (Feb 13, 2020)

Where do you find the planograms for the boards in TSC? (Compliance, Druving Sales, Work somewhere you love)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 13, 2020)

Workbench, I think under hr. Pog is separate from hr. Addendum has a lot of info too.


----------



## JAShands (Feb 15, 2020)

I know I found them all recently and printed them out. (Both ETLS in my building we’re surprised they’re POGed..) I just used the search bar and probably typed communication boards” in to it. Search has been getting better lately..


----------

